# Bilder Bikepark Beerfelden 01.06.2020



## AlexanderKoeck (16. Juni 2020)

Hallo Ihr da draußen,
kann mir hier vielleicht jemande sagen, wer der Fotograf war oder wo man die Bilder sehen kann die am Pfingstmontag 01.06.2020 im Bikepark gemacht wurden?
Gruß
Alex


----------



## sharky (17. Juni 2020)

frag doch beim parkbetreiber nach. der dürfte es am ehesten wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexanderKoeck (20. Juni 2020)

Habe ich über FB, die meinten nur er hätte irgendwo ein Banner aufgestellt mit den Infos, sie wüssten aber nix ?


----------



## Endurix (22. Juni 2020)

Servus,

am 21.6.2020 war dieser Fotograf da:




__





						Account Reactivation
					





					www.proactionshots.com
				




Vielleicht der gleiche? Hatte ein Riesenbanner am Geländer angebracht.

Grüße


----------

